# How Dangerous is an Androctonus Australis?



## azztigma (Apr 30, 2016)

Let me just be clear, I don't intend on getting one, I'm just posting out of curiosity. I know they're among the most venomous, if not the most, out of all scorpions, but can they kill a full grown healthy adult human without any allergies? I've read that they are responsible for 400 deaths per year, that sounds like a lot, wondering if that's true.


----------



## arachnid dude (Apr 30, 2016)

I do believe they cause more deaths per year than any other species because of there proximation to humans, and the amount of venom it injects. Drop for drop L.Q is the hottest but doesn't inject nearly the same amount.   I don't know about the 400 per year. Two different sources list LD 50 values of 0.32 and 0.75 mg/kg


----------



## azztigma (May 1, 2016)

Yeah the 400 per year didn't sound right to me either.


----------



## pannaking22 (May 1, 2016)

It raises an interesting question about how "dangerous" a species is. Is the more venomous individual the most dangerous, or the one found in closer proximity to humans more dangerous. More dangerous due to proximity to humans is probably the way I would go just because there an increased chance of someone getting stung (even if they live it's not going to be a fun process). 
_
Androctonus_ as a whole is a genus you don't want to mess with. I think there are a few sting reports and none of them sound like fun. And I know you aren't planning on getting one, so I'm not directing any of this towards you or questioning your keeping or anything like that  Just trying to put a little info out there for people that may be thinking of getting one.


----------



## G. Carnell (May 1, 2016)

Also need to take into account how likely you are to get stung when keeping them!

I remember hearing people trying to pick up Androctonus australis by the tail as they seemed very docile (ended up in a sting)

Whereas other genera, such as Hottentotta are generally quite defensive, meaning you wont be taking any risks despite the supposedly weaker venom!


----------



## brolloks (May 2, 2016)

A factor that should also be considered is that a lot of countries where these scorpions are found are rural and if a person gets stung he might be miles upon miles away from the closest medical centre and even then they might be ill prepared to treat the patient.


----------



## CreepTumorXD (May 2, 2016)

I heard it can kill you in 2 hours but idk if thats a fact


----------



## arachnid dude (May 3, 2016)

G. Carnell said:


> Also need to take into account how likely you are to get stung when keeping them!
> 
> I remember hearing people trying to pick up Androctonus australis by the tail as they seemed very docile (ended up in a sting)
> 
> Whereas other genera, such as Hottentotta are generally quite defensive, meaning you wont be taking any risks despite the supposedly weaker venom!


My Androctonus bicolor had a few years ago was actually not bad seemed very docile (no I never attempted to handle it) whereas my Hottentotta judaicus on the other hand was a complete devil very defensive.  Just walking by her enclosure she on the ready.


----------



## Scorpionluva (May 4, 2016)

I would say the 400 deaths a year is accurate as Australis is found in populated areas with as stated above limited modern medical treatment and lengthy distances to get to such treatments if possible.  

Androctonus does mean " man killer" in Latin and goes without saying - this genus is infact among the most dangerous of all scorpions
After seeing how strong an A Australis is by trying to grasp it by the last segment with 10" tongs- it literally catapulted itself 5 feet away from me and scared the living crap out of me !  I've never tried using that method to retrieve any scorp since as  I use the corner and bump method to get them in a transport container with no risks to me or the scorpions now !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

